# My symptoms, can someone relate?



## Aspire (Jan 6, 2013)

I've been suffering from DP/DR for almost 2 months now (started end November 2012 after I think which was a panic attack or after *continously having migraines*).

1. I find it hard to follow conversations. Like i'm not fully connected with the person telling the story. I always have the feeling that things just doesn't go through. It's all passing on to me without fully noticing. Like I have a wall in front of me.
2. I find it hard to look someone in their eyes (which is going better from time to time now).
3. I feel unrealistic (like when walking in a shop store it's like a movie or not real, ...). This is also improving a little. It's not like i'm getting dizzy and stuff anymore.
4. My focus/consience has been reduced. I feel like i'm daydreaming/staring whole the time. Being dead awake. Like i'm not fully 'in the moment'.
5. Like living in a bubble.
6. I'm wearing glasses and when I take them off my DP/DR is mostly gone... I noticed this when I was having a haircut.

Can someone relate and/or add some things to it?

Thanks


----------



## Aspire (Jan 6, 2013)

Really no one??


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Listen man, you know the reason people havent replied? Cos they can't be bothered to reply to the 1000000 threads there are on this forum where someone says exactly the SAME thing you have.

EVERYONE on this website can relate to you, OK?!

We ALL feel dead
We ALL have problems in conversation now
We ALL feel like were living in a bubble
We ALL feel like were living in a dream.

I'm sorry man. I don't mean to be rude, but honestly, every single day there is a new thread and it says exactly what you have just said, more or less.


----------



## Aspire (Jan 6, 2013)

A little update

It's been going OK for like 2 weeks now (I've had enjoyable moments and wasn't thinking of my DR for like half of a day).

But now, 2 days ago I had a new migrain attack and It's like I have to start all over again...

Do people sense that migrain/headaches makes the DR/DP worse? Or is it just a fact?


----------



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

Welcome Aspire, to the world of unreality and depersonalisation. It is horrendous to say the least I have had it for 4 months now, not nice. Mine was caused by depression, total loss of my sense of self and my identity, I get headaches too, I think it is the stress of feeling like you don't know who you are.


----------



## maysin (Feb 2, 2013)

i've had it for like 5 years now and just seems to get worse - i stopped drinking hoping that will solve it but no luck yet


----------



## ph10 (Nov 24, 2012)

Dude I don't know if this helps, but those "moments" you're talking about where you go for a period of time without thinking about your DP or DR? That is 100% recovery right there - so you can do it if you maintain it. Next time you have one of those moments, accept it and try to really immerse yourself in life. Just let DP go and it simply won't be there.


----------



## melanieortiz (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey new here and I feel everything u said u have been feeling. I don't think mine is too intense, more mild to moderate but I had orbs few years ago and it went away within two months. Now it has come again and I have had it about 3 weeks. It's very scary thinking nothing is real but we have to keep living. It's very hard for me at times. Only been 3 weeks and I think about taking my own life due to not wanting to feel like this forever. But I love life, at least before I had this. We all know this isn't really who we are. I'm trying things.. prozac, vitamins and a supplement called protandim. Some days are better than others. I think mine came on from depression. The one thing I hate is feeling stupid, like I feel so unreal when I talk to people and stuff that I am afraid I won't be able to fufill my life to the best. Idk I'm up and down. I'm glad I found people that can relate to me. I would love to have new friends to talk to about this


----------



## Aspire (Jan 6, 2013)

And Things are still getting worse.

I'm on AD now and I feel even shittier then before. I'm like so far away now, like I'm floating. I don't feel like talking to people because I don't feel connections. I can't concentrate (even television now). I keep staring around me like where the fuck am I. My memory is crap. I still worked 3 months with DR by not thinking at those symptoms and just to go on with life. But this has dried me out. I have no motivation left. All life has been sucked out of me. I'm not fully aware of things I'm doing my: mind is constantly at another place (don't even know where). I feel like a zombie when I go for a walk.

I'm thinking when AD don't work to put me in a hospital...


----------



## Lynxabc (Nov 28, 2012)

I had a lot of migranes..and yes everyone here can relate..


----------



## MIgrainePosterChild (Apr 12, 2013)

I can completely relate and have felt very alone. I have a history of familial hemiplegic migraines, which I have had since I was 6 or 7 (I'm now in my early 30s). I only found out about Depersonalization last month when I was frantically typing "out of body" feelings into Google. I have always had frightening aura symptoms with my migraines including "out of of body" feelings, but lately it has progressed to the point of feeling this way every day with or without an actual headache. I recently quit my job because I didn't feel that it was safe to be a child care provider when my visual senses were skewed. I, too wear glasses and seem to be extremely sensitive to light. I have not been to a Psychiatrist or Neurologist, despite recommendations by my primary care physician because I don't have the money and it seems like they would just medicate me anyway. Today I stumbled across a section from the book, "Depersonalization: A New Look At A Neglected Syndrome", in which a connection is made between migraines and Depersonalization. The author talks about a 35 year old male who described his constant state of Depersonalization as feeling "like I am about to have a migraine attack but it never comes". His depersonalization became more frequent as his actual attacks seemed to cease.

This was an eye opener for me, since this has been what I have experienced. I still don't know what to do about it, but I hope it helps us all feel like we're not alone.


----------



## drewmyster (Oct 13, 2012)

hello, i hear u aspire but mine might be a bet more intense, 5 years know, the last 3 years are the ones i payed attention to cause i was tired of being this way lonely tired all the time a walking zombie a leach, i waited cause mostly i thought it would reside but didnt really think that achole and weed were the cause either, big smoking fan, untail i opened my eyes to peoples stories about smoking weed relizing it agraveited my depression sent me threw alot with social anxiety and then to dp. slow, dumb and numb concentration out the window, i could almost tell it in peoples eyes, used to be extroverted know lock away in myself trying to put myself together ive let addiction and distractions get in my way of recovery and for that we all most pay the piper, not anymore, hope this ranting made since for ya ,hope u get better, peace


----------



## D'annie (Jul 24, 2013)

depersonalization is the lie I tell everyday pretending to be whole and present

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=PhLjSwNW-PY


----------



## D'annie (Jul 24, 2013)

Aspire said:


> I've been suffering from DP/DR for almost 2 months now (started end November 2012 after I think which was a panic attack or after *continously having migraines*).
> 
> 1. I find it hard to follow conversations. Like i'm not fully connected with the person telling the story. I always have the feeling that things just doesn't go through. It's all passing on to me without fully noticing. Like I have a wall in front of me.
> 2. I find it hard to look someone in their eyes (which is going better from time to time now).
> ...





mipmunk40 said:


> Welcome Aspire, to the world of unreality and depersonalisation. It is horrendous to say the least I have had it for 4 months now, not nice. Mine was caused by depression, total loss of my sense of self and my identity, I get headaches too, I think it is the stress of feeling like you don't know who you are.





maysin said:


> i've had it for like 5 years now and just seems to get worse - i stopped drinking hoping that will solve it but no luck yet





pennh10 said:


> Dude I don't know if this helps, but those "moments" you're talking about where you go for a period of time without thinking about your DP or DR? That is 100% recovery right there - so you can do it if you maintain it. Next time you have one of those moments, accept it and try to really immerse yourself in life. Just let DP go and it simply won't be there.





melanieortiz said:


> Hey new here and I feel everything u said u have been feeling. I don't think mine is too intense, more mild to moderate but I had orbs few years ago and it went away within two months. Now it has come again and I have had it about 3 weeks. It's very scary thinking nothing is real but we have to keep living. It's very hard for me at times. Only been 3 weeks and I think about taking my own life due to not wanting to feel like this forever. But I love life, at least before I had this. We all know this isn't really who we are. I'm trying things.. prozac, vitamins and a supplement called protandim. Some days are better than others. I think mine came on from depression. The one thing I hate is feeling stupid, like I feel so unreal when I talk to people and stuff that I am afraid I won't be able to fufill my life to the best. Idk I'm up and down. I'm glad I found people that can relate to me. I would love to have new friends to talk to about this





Lynxabc said:


> I had a lot of migranes..and yes everyone here can relate..





MIgrainePosterChild said:


> I can completely relate and have felt very alone. I have a history of familial hemiplegic migraines, which I have had since I was 6 or 7 (I'm now in my early 30s). I only found out about Depersonalization last month when I was frantically typing "out of body" feelings into Google. I have always had frightening aura symptoms with my migraines including "out of of body" feelings, but lately it has progressed to the point of feeling this way every day with or without an actual headache. I recently quit my job because I didn't feel that it was safe to be a child care provider when my visual senses were skewed. I, too wear glasses and seem to be extremely sensitive to light. I have not been to a Psychiatrist or Neurologist, despite recommendations by my primary care physician because I don't have the money and it seems like they would just medicate me anyway. Today I stumbled across a section from the book, "Depersonalization: A New Look At A Neglected Syndrome", in which a connection is made between migraines and Depersonalization. The author talks about a 35 year old male who described his constant state of Depersonalization as feeling "like I am about to have a migraine attack but it never comes". His depersonalization became more frequent as his actual attacks seemed to cease.
> 
> This was an eye opener for me, since this has been what I have experienced. I still don't know what to do about it, but I hope it helps us all feel like we're not alone.





drewmyster said:


> hello, i hear u aspire but mine might be a bet more intense, 5 years know, the last 3 years are the ones i payed attention to cause i was tired of being this way lonely tired all the time a walking zombie a leach, i waited cause mostly i thought it would reside but didnt really think that achole and weed were the cause either, big smoking fan, untail i opened my eyes to peoples stories about smoking weed relizing it agraveited my depression sent me threw alot with social anxiety and then to dp. slow, dumb and numb concentration out the window, i could almost tell it in peoples eyes, used to be extroverted know lock away in myself trying to put myself together ive let addiction and distractions get in my way of recovery and for that we all most pay the piper, not anymore, hope this ranting made since for ya ,hope u get better, peace


http://www.youtube.c...h?v=PhLjSwNW-PY


----------



## Cheryl Z (8 mo ago)

melanieortiz said:


> Hey new here and I feel everything u said u have been feeling. I don't think mine is too intense, more mild to moderate but I had orbs few years ago and it went away within two months. Now it has come again and I have had it about 3 weeks. It's very scary thinking nothing is real but we have to keep living. It's very hard for me at times. Only been 3 weeks and I think about taking my own life due to not wanting to feel like this forever. But I love life, at least before I had this. We all know this isn't really who we are. I'm trying things.. prozac, vitamins and a supplement called protandim. Some days are better than others. I think mine came on from depression. The one thing I hate is feeling stupid, like I feel so unreal when I talk to people and stuff that I am afraid I won't be able to fufill my life to the best. Idk I'm up and down. I'm glad I found people that can relate to me. I would love to have new friends to talk to about this


Hey did protandim help Dpdr? Are u good now?


----------

